# Post up your 1 favourite pic from waxstock :-)



## gatman (Jun 13, 2012)

Rather than flood the forum with tonnes of pics, thought people could post just one pic from the day:thumb:


----------



## Mark R5 (May 21, 2013)

Nahhhh FLOOD AWAY!!! 

Cool pic btw!


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Kelly from KDS' van, the picture is from my phone so doesn't do the van justice, that thing was _ridiculously clean_


----------



## pantypoos (Aug 7, 2014)

^^^ The paintwork on that van was amazing, possibly the best i have ever seen. :argie:


----------



## supraGZaerotop (Jun 23, 2008)




----------



## petesimcock (Aug 2, 2012)

That 911 looked like it had never seen a wet road. Absolutely beautiful!

I didn't take any pictures but for me the lowwwww purple 7 series was a highlight. Just lush!


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)




----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Thanks to Shortie for this photo of my XF


----------



## Toto (Oct 6, 2014)

Any one got any pictures of New look detailing's Bentley one of the best cars there imo.


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

Waxstock 2015 random pics by Chris Green, on Flickr


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

Toto said:


> Any one got any pictures of New look detailing's Roll's Royce one of the best cars there imo.


Here you go:


Waxstock 2015 by Chris Green, on Flickr

I'll get all of my pics online later tonight.


----------



## matt-rudd (Jan 4, 2015)

Again a thanks to Laura for the photo!


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

matt-rudd said:


> Again a thanks to Laura for the photo!


Definitely Endurance


----------



## matt-rudd (Jan 4, 2015)

Puntoboy said:


> Definitely Endurance


Was laughing to my self as you said it but Dooka wasn't sure


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

matt-rudd said:


> Was laughing to my self as you said it but Dooka wasn't sure


PB 1 - 0 Dooka :lol:

That's the difficult thing at these shows. You can't know everyone so the owners of the cars could be standing right next to you


----------



## matt-rudd (Jan 4, 2015)

Puntoboy said:


> PB 1 - 0 Dooka :lol:
> 
> That's the difficult thing at these shows. You can't know everyone so the owners of the cars could be standing right next to you


Exactly, especially when you overhear comments as you stand over your car as they're unaware


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

That's why I didn't spend much time near mine. Didn't want to get hurt


----------



## pantypoos (Aug 7, 2014)

Puntoboy said:


> That's why I didn't spend much time near mine. Didn't want to get hurt


Your XF looked brilliant, i stood and gawped at it for quite a while.


----------



## matt-rudd (Jan 4, 2015)

Puntoboy said:


> That's why I didn't spend much time near mine. Didn't want to get hurt


Leave them to it, I bought the car and I'm happy with it!


----------



## Short1e (Apr 5, 2009)




----------



## Rollini (Mar 23, 2012)

So much editing in these pics it's hurting my eyes :lol:

Here's a cheeky pic I took. Was loving the road sign! Need to get my own made up!


----------



## kylebailey (Jan 31, 2013)

Bmw e36. Loved this car up there


----------



## Tallis (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Coddy20 (Dec 26, 2014)

Tallis said:


>


 Love this


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

My fave someone very kindly took


----------



## Kevlar (Nov 12, 2006)

Loved this Clio - briefly spoke to you about it - took this photo...








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

Thanks Kevlar, I spoke to so many people that day so sorry for not remembering :/

Great piccy!


----------

